# Ford EcoSport



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Any body try one yet? Any body own one yet? Any feed back good or bad?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't trust their structural integrity.


----------



## pzho080893 (8 mo ago)

BigJohn said:


> Any body try one yet? Any body own one yet? Any feed back good or bad?


I own a 2018 Ford EcoSport SE. I have been using this vehicle for Uber for about 2 years with no mechanical issues at 60,000 miles and climbing. I have had riders tell me they are surprised by the space inside as it does look smaller on the outside. The height of the cabin gives it more spacious feeling when you climb in. It can seat up to 3 riders in the back (uncomfortably) and 1 in the passenger seat. I like to pull the passenger seat up to give the majority of my riders more room in the back seat. The infotainment system is probably what I like the best. I can easily plug in my android phone and android auto pops up on the infotainment display where I can easily navigate from Google maps, Spotify, audible, and other apps. A neat trick is when you have android auto enabled you can have Uber maps on your phone and have Google maps on the display in case Uber leads you astray or when the rider requests a stop they did not add in the Uber system. The car is start-stop Engine which took getting used to but again no problems so far. I have a 4.98 rating and no complaints about the car from riders. The advertised MPG is 28 average but I have been consistently getting 32-34 MPG averages. I give it a 4/5 stars for Uber driving. It would be 5 stars if it had just a little more room but it is definitely worth the price I think.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

What is EcoSport, like a turbocharged 4 banger?


----------



## Flouncy Magoo (5 mo ago)

Last Samurai said:


> What is EcoSport, like a turbocharged 4 banger?


In the US, you get a 1.0 3 cylinder turbo. If you get it with 4WD, it has a 2.0 non-turbo 4. These cars have a good crash rating and good reliability. Mileage is so-so with the 2.0, but the 4WD is nice in bad weather.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stay away from Ford unless it’s a truck.

FORD
Fix or Repair Daily
Found On Road Dead


----------

